# Dates - american form (FIXED)



## summerdays (10 Jul 2010)

I notice that its saying that Admin left a message saying he was tired and wanted to go to bed (fair enough) ... but the date beside the thread title is in Month Day Year format rather than the normal DMY format. Is it possible to change that or is it one of my settings?
Edit: changed title forum to form


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Jul 2010)

Summer .. this could be in your settings as the dates are showing in traditional English style for me ?

Simon


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Summer .. this could be in your settings as the dates are showing in traditional English style for me ?
> 
> Simon



ditto


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> I notice that its saying that Admin left a message saying he was tired and wanted to go to bed (fair enough) ... but the date beside the thread title is in Month Day Year format rather than the normal DMY format. Is it possible to change that or is it one of my settings?
> Edit: changed title forum to form



Showing American with myself and Martok as well. HLab were you a forum beta tester? As that's the only link I can see between myself, summerdays and Martok. We've had a good look and not found a setting to correct the date view.

Abs


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

HaloJ said:


> summerdays said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that its saying that Admin left a message saying he was tired and wanted to go to bed (fair enough) ... but the date beside the thread title is in Month Day Year format rather than the normal DMY format. Is it possible to change that or is it one of my settings?
> ...



No, I never tested the beta version


----------



## Martok (10 Jul 2010)

We've had another look and the date shows correctly in UK format for us in the "Last Post Info" column in forums. Where the date is in US format is in Announcement threads (e.g. Shaun's at the top of this forum). Here it shows a date in the Started By column and this is the one that is in US format.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

Martok said:


> We've had another look and the date shows correctly in UK format for us in the "Last Post Info" column in forums. Where the date is in US format is in Announcement threads (e.g. Shaun's at the top of this forum). Here it shows a date in the Started By column and this is the one that is in US format.



Yip its odd, Admins posts are US format for me too but all other threads started by other users are correct but there in DD MONTH YYYY format Admin's is in MM/DD/YY


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2010)

Thanks for putting more information into it... I hadn't noticed where it was correct - just where it wasn't, probably as the date shown was 7/10/10 - so it looked more confusing since the date and year were the same.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2010)

When I first saw 7/10/10, I thought blimey Admin planning ahead to October, it takes a few moments to realise its American format


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

Resolved - fixed by fixing commas in long numbers issue - needed "locales" adding to server config.


----------

